# This AEW roster already looks in great shape



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

*By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

I know it's impossible to remember every wrestling contract but REALISTIC options only! If he or she works for the WWE and doesn't have an expiring contract please don't include them. 



Spoiler: .



Tentative List of Contractual Obligations

*WWE*

Shinsuke Nakamura- 2019

Rhyno: July 17, 2019

The Good Brothers- September 2019

Stephanie McMahon - October 7, 2019 (as on-screen talent)

Luke Harper - Late 2019

Matt Hardy: March 2020

Jeff Hardy: March 2020

The Revival: April 2020 (Dash Wilder had two months tacked on)

Mandy Rose: Late 2020

Rey Mysterio- October 2020 (out clause after 18 months)

Randy Orton: 2020 (ten-year deal in 2010)

Mojo Rawley: Signed new multi-year deal with WWE in Summer of 2019.

Pat McAfee: Through 2020 at least (multi-year deal)

Jerry Lawler: January 10, 2021

Ronda Rousey: April 10, 2021

Big Show: Spring 2021

Daniel Bryan: September 2021

Sami Zayn: Fall 2021 (signed three-year deal before June 2018 injury. Contract extended due to missed time for injury)

The Miz: 2022

Sin Cara: Signed through 2022

Kevin Owens: April 2023 (minimum; signed 5-year deal in 2018)

Mike Kanellis: Through Spring 2024

Maria Kanellis: Through Spring 2024

Booker T: Runs through 2029

Jinder Mahal: Signed a new five-year deal with WWE in the

*NJPW/ROH*

PJ Black: Through 2019
Beer City Bruiser: Through 2019
Hiroshi Tanahashi- At least through 2019, terms not disclosed
Shane Taylor- At least through 2019, terms not disclosed
Rush: With ROH through 2019. With CMLL until end of 2020.
Bandido: Through 2019.
Flip Gordon: Through 2020
Ian Riccaboni- Minimum February 2020 (multi-year deal in 2019)
Rocky Romero: Minimum through 2020 (multi-year deal in January 2019)
Chase Owens: Minimum through 2020 (multi-year deal in January 2019)
Kota Ibushi- February 2021
Silas Young: Through 2021
Kenny King: Signed through 2021
Juice Robinson: January 2022

*Impact Wrestling*

Moose: Minimum through February 2021 (multi-year deal in February 2019)
Rosemary: February 2021
Ethan Page: February 2021
Sami Callihan: Minimum through February 2021 (multi-year deal in February 2019)
Fallah Bahh: Minimum through February 2021 (multi-year deal in February 2019)
Jake & Dave Crist: Minimum through March 2021 (multi-year deal in March 2019)
Willie Mack: Minimum through April 2021 (signed multi-year deal in May 2019)
Jordynne Grace: Through May 2021
Rich Swann: May 2021
Josh Alexander: February 2022
L.A.X. (Santana & Ortiz): Contracts expire Summer of 2019. Have not re-signed as of this writing.

*MLW*

Davey Boy Smith Jr.: Minimum through 2020 (multi-year deal in January 2019)
Von Erichs: Minimum through April 2021 (multi-year deal in May 2019)

My list:

*Teddy Hart*- Better behaved, Hart Legacy, good talent

*Alexander Hammerstone*- Has good look, not a bad talent


*Rusev*-talented guy that was underused

*Darius Lockhart*- really talented

*Mance Warner*- I find his character wildly entertaining. And is funny on the mic. 

*Dario Cueto*- Why wrestling promotions don't hire more professional actors to play non-wrestling roles (probably because the actors want traditional acting roles)...I'll never know. He'd be a great manager.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy shit. Sorry to go off topic how did u gather such a huge list with specific dates?









Ok. My picks:
Rusev
Orton
Teddy Hart
Nakamura


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

My personal list, no matter how unrealistic it is lmao;

• Orton — WWE Legend, would be a huge pickup

• Rusev — AEW is lacking in big men; also not people aren’t tired of him because he’s never on TV lol, so he’ll be a fresh face

• The Dynasty — would help gain heat on top of all the heat MJF already has; I like Hammerstone and Holliday as individual prospects as well. Throw Aria Blame in there as well, doesn’t hurt to give MJF a manager.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Fuck ET, youre a legend. Whered you get that list?

Lucha Bros, Orton, Harper, LAX, Disco Inferno, Bordeaux.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

If I could choose one talent I would get Tessa Blanchard. That woman is a star and is too good for TNA. Face of the women's division she would be.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Sasha and Orton from WWE.

Imagine them two allowed to got full heel. 

Tenille is a must.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Is it possible they could form working relationships with Impact, ROH and or NJPW? 

This would give them access to a huge talent pool on a limited basis at least and would allow them to run cross over storylines which would be great fun. 

The talent I would like to see them eventually snatch from WWE are Nakamura, Rusev, Cesaro, Kassius Ohno, the Revival, Gallows/Anderson, ECIII, Balor and Ziggler, these are the guys I think would be a much better fit in AEW and who I can also see making the jump when they're available. 

I would also like to see AEW sign Ryback, RVD, Harry Smith, Teddy Hart, Will Ospreay, Stu Bennett, Magnus and maybe Ken Anderson and Ted Dibiase jnr if either is still involved in wrestling at this point.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Ol' Mancer is a must.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Stu Bennett, Ryback, Flip Gordon, Rush, Bandido, L.A.X., Killer Kross, Scarlett Bordeaux, Tessa Blanchard, Tennille Dashwood, Melina Perez.

Tanahashi, like Nakamura, would have to be used as a special attraction, and be a way to build a bridge with NJPW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

I think Rhyno ends up with D'Amore in Impact. I'd rather not LAX is Konnan uses them as a way to get onto AEW programming. 

Most of the name talent off this list are locked up into 2020 at least and AEW television starts October 2019. 

Tenille Dashwood, Scarlatt and Good Brothers are the only "names" I see added. Maybe LAX because of Konnan - with the tag tournament seemingly going to have at least 10 teams (with the talk of first round byes being a thing and amount of teams on roster means more than 4-5 team mini-tournament) AEW will need to bring in a few more teams still. 

Supposedly Akira Tozawa finished up with WWE last night - but he's probably Japan bound. 

Shaun Ryker (Eli Drake) is a guy I could see brought in as well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Miz is signed till 2022...

Damn, that sucks. I was hoping he'd be a free man soon. Three more years of Miz being endlessly buried.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Miz is signed till 2022...
> 
> Damn, that sucks. I was hoping he'd be a free man soon. Three more years of Miz being endlessly buried.


The miz. In AEW? 

I just threw up in my mouth a little. 

That failed reality geek shouldn't be anywhere near a real wrestling promotion. 

He's at his level cutting shit promos and making stupid faces on Smackdown. 

:heston


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



Ultron said:


> The miz. In AEW?
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth a little.
> 
> ...


Okay robot, whats it like not being able to form any of your own opinions?

And yeah why would you want a real pro wrestler anywhere near a pro wrestling promotion? We just need more one dimensional spot monkeys right? That'll be great watching a sea of bland dweebs no selling everything and busting out the same 5 moves as each other over and over and over and over again.

Hows he failed reality geek as well? Like of all the dumb things that mindless Indy worshipping robots come out with, thats one of the dumbest.

And if you could read you'd see I didn't even say anything about Miz going to AEW, just lamenting that he's stuck in WWE for so much longer jobbing to sppt monkeys and ratings killers.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Okay robot, whats it like not being able to form any of your own opinions?
> 
> And yeah why would you want a real pro wrestler anywhere near a pro wrestling promotion? We just need more one dimensional spot monkeys right? That'll be great watching a sea of bland dweebs no selling everything and busting out the same 5 moves as each other over and over and over and over again.
> 
> Hows he failed reality geek as well? Like of all the dumb things that mindless Indy worshipping robots come out with, thats one of the dumbest.


Are you seriously telling me you consider the miz a 'real pro wrestler'? He is the epitome of a failed pet project. He is a failure. He failed with the WWE Championship. He failed as a face. He failed as a heel.

Would you please explain how I am a 'robot'? Because my opinion differs from yours? I have no respect for the miz, professionally and personally. He is just another example of WWE overpushing trash. 

Perhaps he should stick to getting changed in the hallways and not in the locker room with the real men...

:heston


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



Ultron said:


> The miz. In AEW?
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth a little.
> 
> ...


This 1000% This clown is so over-rated its not even funny.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



Ultron said:


> Are you seriously telling me you consider the miz a 'real pro wrestler'? He is the epitome of a failed pet project. He is a failure. He failed with the WWE Championship. He failed as a face. He failed as a heel.
> 
> Would you please explain how I am a 'robot'? Because my opinion differs from yours? I have no respect for the miz, professionally and personally. He is just another example of WWE overpushing trash.
> 
> ...


Well lets see; he can go in the ring, he can cut an amazing promo, he's charismatic, he's got personality. I know fans like you have changed what Pro Wrestling is and now its just all about charisma vacuum spot monkeys competing in endless meaningless matches, but Pro Wrestling is so much more than that. These guys everyone loves today are just glorified gymnasts, not Pro Wrestlers. You're not a Pro Wrestler if all you can do is dumb spots.

Hows Miz a failure, you call him one probably because he doesn't have that Indyz cred, but how's he ever failed? Its not like he's a Rollins, Styles, Bryan, etc who led the WWE to record low ratings.

As for how are you a robot; easy. You dont seem to have a single original opinion. Its all just the cliche, generic smark opinions. Do you have a single opinion that isn't just parroted from the popular smark opinions?

While people like you laughably call The Miz a failure, your heros are stinking the joint up and sending ratings into the shitter. Who's the real failure?


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Calling The Miz a failure is insane I'd actually call him a WWE success story. 

While he may not be the most technically proficient wrestler out there hes capable of a solid match and the good thing is he gets it in the ring, he understands the WWE style, he works safe never getting injured or injuring anybody else and he knows it's not about doing a million high spots in 30 seconds and no selling the whole lot it's about telling stories in the ring and engaging the audience. 
I would much rather watch Miz than a lot of these indie spot monkeys. 
Hes home grown in WWE and one of the best promo guys in the business. 

On topic I dont ever see Miz in AEW. Hes got it made in WWE, he might not be in the main events but hes a valued talent a go to guy in the upper mid-card, he always gets plenty of TV time and is featured prominently, plus WWE is giving him plenty of movie and TV projects which is something he obviously enjoys. 
Miz will likely be in WWE until he retires.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Well lets see; he can go in the ring, he can cut an amazing promo, he's charismatic, he's got personality. I know fans like you have changed what Pro Wrestling is and now its just all about charisma vacuum spot monkeys competing in endless meaningless matches, but Pro Wrestling is so much more than that. These guys everyone loves today are just glorified gymnasts, not Pro Wrestlers. You're not a Pro Wrestler if all you can do is dumb spots.
> 
> Hows Miz a failure, you call him one probably because he doesn't have that Indyz cred, but how's he ever failed? Its not like he's a Rollins, Styles, Bryan, etc who led the WWE to record low ratings.
> 
> ...


Your first paragraph gave me a chuckle. So thank you my friend :lmao

Now i've stated numerous times I don't like flippy midgets. As a matter of fact my favourite wrestler of all time is Booker T. A big guy who can talk, can wrestle, great as a face, hateable as a heel. I loved his GOAT tag team with Golddust real entertainment not like now.
His size and skill are what I'm looking for in wrestlers.


I do suppose I have to give your hero the miz credit though....

Someone had to have the WOAT Wrestlemania main event. 

:heston


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



Bosnian21 said:


> The Dynasty — would help gain heat on top of all the heat MJF already has; I like Hammerstone and Holliday as individual prospects as well. Throw Aria Blame in there as well, doesn’t hurt to give MJF a manager.



Hammerstone would be a decent pick up but Holliday would be more preferred. In my mind I see Cody splitting off from the elite to form the Nightmare Family faction (or some other name) with MJF as his protege. Holliday would fit perfectly into this group especially with his degree in marketing. Bringing him in as some kind of marketing advisor makes sense from a storyline perspective. Cody, MJF, and Holliday would be sweet! They need a fourth person though... an enforcer but im not sure who.

I also hope they can get Jacob Fatu and the other two from Contra unit. Have no idea what kind of deal they’re on and im sure Fatu is getting great offers from the WWE but AEW would fit him more. Fatu would be a great monster heel and can cause alot of chaos with his contra unti faction


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Nobody, roster is full and they don't want to have overload of guys like WCW in late 90s and WWE currently does.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Supposedly Akira Tozawa finished up with WWE last night - but he's probably Japan bound.
> 
> .


Where is this coming from? I hadn't heard that.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> Where is this coming from? I hadn't heard that.


https://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/2396960-akira-tozawa-done-wwe.html


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

How is Tessa Blanchard not in this list. If they don’t hire anybody else ever from anywhere ever again, she needs to be in AEW.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Jacob Fatu and Marty Scurll are the two independent guys I would love to see added.

Scarlett, Kross, LAX are the Impact guys I'd love to see added.

Sasha, The Revival, and Rusev are the WWE guys I would love to see.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

I'm expecting another biggish name to on the roster, not saying it be CM Punk but I'm expecting someone who take it notch up for AEW. I definitely expect another one or two WWE roster members to jump aboard. I expect one at All Out.

Maybe some giants and guys over 6ft 4. They need one or two more.

I expect another 3 or 4 women workers of top talent to be added to the women's division. Tess Blanchard and Tenille Dashwood come to mind and maybe another top name on the Joshi scene. Maybe a really hidden talent on the indies that will shock us all. I expect Scarlett Bordeaux to be another added to the women's division.

Another tag team or two. Maybe another two or three names to the mid card.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Contra Unit = $$$$


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



Verbatim17 said:


> Stu Bennett, Ryback, Flip Gordon, Rush, Bandido, L.A.X., Killer Kross, Scarlett Bordeaux, Tessa Blanchard, Tennille Dashwood, Melina Perez.
> 
> Tanahashi, like Nakamura, would have to be used as a special attraction, and be a way to build a bridge with NJPW.


I think Okada would have a better chance of being the special attraction used to build a bridge with NJPW, especially since he & the Young Bucks have been pretty good friends dating back to when they were in TNA together.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Contra Unit = $$$$


They’re a game changer (specifically Fatu). 

If they can somehow manage to sign Sasha Banks (a long shot), the revival and Tessa Blanchard along with Contra Unit, i dont see any reason to ever watch WWE again.

Getting an international talent scout/talent manager like Dey La Renta in MLW would be a cool way to introduce international wrestlers


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

I Fatu’s contract expiring?


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Jacob Fatu is a must, dude is a beast and if AEW does not sign him he will end up in WWE and probably get pushed as a Megastar so AEW should dip and snipe him away.

For the women - Tessa Blanchard, Tenille Dashwood, DASH Chisako


----------



## zaqw222222 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Tessa Blanchard, Tenille Dashwood, The Revival are the ones that I want to see in AEW. I think focus on tag team wrestling and women's wrestling can really help AEW distinguish from WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

I think The Revival will be convinced to stay with their spot with Shane McMahon right now. That and money.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



imthegame19 said:


> Nobody, roster is full and they don't want to have overload of guys like WCW in late 90s and WWE currently does.


I dunno. I wouldn't bring back about half of the guys that were in the battle royale. So, there's a bunch of roster spots they can fill.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Could've sworn I heard Nakamura was locked in for a 3 year deal with the 'E and wasn't leaving anytime soon or is that wrong?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Sasha, Dashwood, Bordeaux

That's it. Maybe more tags and EC3. The men are fine. Especially if Punk/Pac pop up at all.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Scarlett. Let her do her thing and she'll be the top draw on cable TV.

Punk, Enzo/Cass, Orton, Hardyz, Killer Kross, Tessa, Cyborg would also be great additions. Joe and Bray obviously but I can't find any info on their contracts.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Geeee said:


> I dunno. I wouldn't bring back about half of the guys that were in the battle royale. So, there's a bunch of roster spots they can fill.


Remember they have 1 two hour tv show. Which is going to feature Mens world and woman's world title and both mens and woman's tag title. Right now they have 23 males singles wrestlers(with SCU) and 24 if Dustin Rhodes decides to stick around. With six tag teams in Young Bucks, Dark Order, Lucha Bros, Best Friends, Evans/Angelico and Private Party. So that right there is 36 male wrestlers.


With one two hour so they arent going to get all this talent on tv as is. Not to mention woman's singles and tag will get chunk of tv time too. So I know it's fun to say oh who else can they add. But they basically had to put a roster together and they already did. They can't add many more people unless they want to start releasing talent. 


So going forward they will have to be very selective on new talent they sign. Think back to WWE roster in early 98 and take away Shotgun Saturday Night and add Woman's World Title and tag division. Right now I can see a few woman added. But male roster is about full. If they add anyone else they would have to be super high on and value. Sure maybe next year they will release some guys and add new talent. 


But like I said above they already have a lot of talent and getting all of it on tv even a few times a month will be a challenge. If you add more you end up in whats going on with WWE. Which is having too much talent and too many guys not being used enough. Which creates unhappiness. Plus keep in mind AEW isn't going to be doing as many live events as WWE too. So if talent not going to work much at all it not on tv.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Men-Sami Zayn The Revival Kota Ibushi

Women-Sasha Banks Tessa Blanchard Scarlett Bordeaux Tenille Dashwood


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fatu guys. Keep an eye on him. Also I saw the Von Erichs. Good young team has potential for future . Teddy Hart another good one whose got his head finally attached to shoulder lol


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Anyone that takes the wind out of the competition's sails, DOWN WITH THE PATRIARCHY


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Punk, Scurll, Ryback, Enzo/Cass


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

I hope everyone with an expiring contract in WWE ends up in AEW, except for Rhino. I do like the guy, but I don't think he really fits. Maybe as an agent? Eh, his politics are pretty shitty. 

Scarlett Bordeaux signing is a must. Her and Tenille Dashwood would make sense. Two of the hottest women in wrestling. TNA contracts aren't worth the paper they are allegedly printed on. I'd like to see them get Tessa. I see The LAX and Good Brothers going. While it wouldn't be a full-time thing, I do want Brian Pillman, Jr. vs. Jushin "Thunder" Liger as the first Dynamite match.

If they can get him away from MLW, signing Jacob Fatu is a no-brainer. That guy is going to be a star. Punk and Scurll are also no-brainers. 

If I had to guess who from WWE will go, I'll take stabs and say Devitt, Rusev and The Hardys. I can see Matt & Jeff taking the WWE money and just chilling out, but if there's any sort of artistic drive in either of them, getting out of WWE would make a lot of sense. I'm sure they can get paid a lot of Khan money too. The Hardys vs. The Bucks on that sort of platform is pretty obvious.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

The Hardys would be better off in AEW where they can have the dream feud with the Young Bucks and make nice money for a limited schedule. They went to TNA for similar reasons and would probably still be there if TNA hadn't slashed their budget and couldn't afford to pay them anymore. 
They will have much more creative freedom in AEW too so they can do the Broken Hardys thing without any restrictions. 

AEW need some big guys, maybe Brian Cage when hes available, Ryback is available now and he could be a great heel there as I think he'll get booed due to his WWE background. Enzo and Cass could be great there in a non PG environment. 

I've said before AEW should look to work with Impact, ROH and NJPW so they can get new talent in on a limited basis to keep the roster fresh and to create new feuds and matches.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

CM Punk. He's spent 1.2M on legal fees defending himself against Amman, and now Cabana. Just a six month stint would be all AEW would need for the publicity and buzz alone and that would pay more than enough to cover those legal fees and probably a lot more. 

Have Punk debut at All Out and blow the roof off. And then he goes completely radio silent on SM with the hook being for the first AEW broadcast CM Punk will get a live mic and he has a few things he wants to say. Put out promotional material with a photo of Punk with tape over his mouth and the first show date written on it.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I must say this roster already looks really good with some potential stars that are being built up like MJF, Darby Allin, Joey Janela and Jimmy Havoc, it's credit to them and AEW that I'm already invested in how they all develop, they can all be huge stars in AEW.

Of course add them to the main event guys like Jerricho, Moxley, Omega, Cody and Page and it's looking really promising.

The tag team division also looks pretty loaded.


Main event guys : Jerricho, Omega, Moxley, Page and cody


Uper midcard guys that can push for Main event : MJF, Darby Allin, Joey Janela, Jimmy Havok, Pac


Midcard and lower midcard : Shawn Spears, Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, Dustin, Cima, Kip sabian, Nakazawa

Tag team : Young Bucks, SCU, Best Friends, Lucha Bros, Private party, The Dark Order, possibly Luchasauras and Jungle boy and the Rhodes brothers are added into the tag division also.


Women : Britt Baker, Hikaru Shida, Kylie Rae,Nyla Rose will all compete for the title with a few others also on the card



I think this is a pretty stacked roster with 2 hours of TV to fill, there roster is already 48 people deep with some great talent, compare this to SD on Tuesday which is also a 2 hour show.

Superstars we saw on SD this week.


In ring 

Kofi
Dolph
Bayley
Nikki
Ember Moon
Sonya 
Miz
Elias
Bryan
Rowan
Heavy Machinery
New Day
Owens
Zayn


Backstage segments 

IIconics
Shane
Balor
Nakamura
Drake Maverick
Truth
Carmella
Aleister Black
Mandy Rose

That's 16 in ring and 10 in backstage segments, 26 altogether, and AEW has double this number.

I must say I'm very excited


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Yeah honestly the roster is great. They have done an amazing job of making me care about people i didnt know existed until recently.

I'm hoping for a womens tag division to slowly emerge. Don't just want two women paired up. Men have got Lucha Brothers, YBs, Best Friends etc with years of history. Are there any female tag teams out there that can help give that division an instant boost though?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Still too shallow. Sure you can have a good one-off show, but two hours every week you'll burn through this roster. You shouldn't have every wrestler on every show. I think they need 3-4 upper card/main event tier wrestlers still. 

Punk would be HUGE and then hopefully Rusev and PAC are available by October debut. Even if PAC is still DG champ I migght begin using him on television going over low card guys. Tenille should be in by then for the women. I'd look to bring in a couple more women who have television exposure in the past, but are not seen as washed up.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Just wait until Tenille signs wens3


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

It's not their whole roster. There are more signee we might not even know about.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The tag division is stacked and will probably carry them initially with this tag tournament coming up.

The men's division has enough big names in Omega, Mox, Cody, Jericho, etc. with rising stars like MJF, Hangman, etc. and potential stars in Janela, Jungle Boy, Havoc.

Really the experimental part of their roster will be the women. Lots of potential, but not a lot of established names.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> I must say this roster already looks really good with some potential stars that are being built up like MJF, Darby Allin, Joey Janela and Jimmy Havoc, it's credit to them and AEW that I'm already invested in how they all develop, they can all be huge stars in AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m right there with you but I think PAC may initially be higher and Page and MJF seem to be the two guys that are going to be built up and in the meantime need to be in the upper midcard in almost a Balor/Miz/Jeff Hardy role

And IMO Joey Janela is a poor man’s Stevie Richards and a modern day Sandman. I can’t stand the guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wouldn't say the roster looks great, but they're doing a damn great job of selling who they have. Every road to video for FyterFest did an amazing job of going "hey check this person out". They got me interested to see stuff like Private Party jn action, if they do half as good as Impact does with utilizing their talent they'll be a truly great roster in no time.


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

Chris Jericho shouldn't be wrestling. He needs to retire badly.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ultron said:


> Just wait until Tenille signs wens3


Be a good move for her, she's still a lot to prove. Her run in ROH was a disappointment, down to illness, poor booking and her not really stepping up. I think she be a good addition if she's got fire in her belly and ready to show why many rate her, only time will tell with Tenille.

I expect her to debut at All Out.



RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't say the roster looks great, but they're doing a damn great job of selling who they have. Every road to video for FyterFest did an amazing job of going "hey check this person out". They got me interested to see stuff like Private Party jn action, if they do half as good as Impact does with utilizing their talent they'll be a truly great roster in no time.


I think it has a ton of potential and their main event and mid card is pretty good. Tag Team division is good but could do with another two or three teams. I still think the women's division could do with a bit of work on it, especially getting in another two or three top quality in ring workers. It definitely has a lot of good going for it, as most of that roster will be young and hungry to prove themselves.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

looper007 said:


> I think it has a ton of potential and their main event and mid card is pretty good. Tag Team division is good but could do with another two or three teams. I still think the women's division could do with a bit of work on it, especially getting in another two or three top quality in ring workers. It definitely has a lot of good going for it, as most of that roster will be young and hungry to prove themselves.


I'm only really familiar with the main event scene and the Bucks. Though I am eager to see what the midcard and tag guys can do, especially the tag guys. I haven't seen such ridiculously cool tag moves since I was a kid and The Hardy's, Dudley's, and E&C was the thing. 

The women are always a show me what you came do thing. At DoN the only woman that got me interested in seeing more was the powerhouse Japanese woman that wasn't Aja Kong.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a great start for a company that's not even 7 months yet. And they'll probably get a few more people before TV starts.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

The issue is that most of these guys aren't main event calibre. Most of the top guys AEW is going to place at the top of the ladder are going to be former WWE guys, most notably Randy Orton if he signs with the company.

MJF is a good midcard heel aka the Miz, but he's really short. Being 5'9", he's below average height and he's not a spot heavy wrestler. He also looks like an average pleb you can meet in any random pub. You can't be an ugly random working class guy pretending to be rich and expect mainstream audiences to buy into that.

Adam Page has the shoulders of a skinny wrestler. Even guy 30-50lbs lighter than him dwarf him due to that. He looks horrible and is basically a horizontal vanilla midget. In real life, most athletes, even the smaller ones such as Mayweather and McGregor still have decent shoulder width to them. This guy simply has atrocious genetics and will never look like a threat with girl shoulders like his. Men are supposed to be wide. He's even worse than Seth Rollins in that regard. 

Kenny Omega has no charisma and is just another random geek who doesn't have a good look. Zero potential. He'd be jobbing to DDP in WCW. His twitter outburst also made him look very weak.

Moxley is the only guy in the company fit to lead it to stardom. He's 6'2"-6'4", decently built, not an internet panderer like Kenny Omega and has actual mic skills so I see him dominating the weak roster with ease. He's a WWE main eventer veteran after all in a roster full of nobodies. When people think AEW, they don't think of those random jobbers, they think of Moxley.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

^^^ Another one from the ‘If they ain’t from WWE they’re nobody’ club. Yeah, no thanks. Pretty goddamn close-minded view of things. They’ve barely started developing these characters — you have no idea how they’re going to be presented or who’s going to be the next breakout star. You don’t even know everybody who’s on the roster yet.

Kenny Omega = another random geek? Credibility shot to hell.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> ^^^ Another one from the ‘If they ain’t from WWE they’re nobody’ club. Yeah, no thanks. Pretty goddamn close-minded view of things. They’ve barely started developing these characters — you have no idea how they’re going to be presented or who’s going to be the next breakout star. You don’t even know everybody who’s on the roster yet.
> 
> Kenny Omega = another random geek? Credibility shot to hell.


Guys like him are total jokes... its a new age. The fanbase has very different tastes but you can tell by his reference to WCW and picture of steiner as his avatar that this guy is stuck in the past.

What i dont understand is why people like him lurk threads about a promotion that they obviously wrote off already. Theres plenty of WCW and attitude era shit to fap to on the network


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Loudness said:


> The issue is that most of these guys aren't main event calibre. Most of the top guys AEW is going to place at the top of the ladder are going to be former WWE guys, most notably Randy Orton if he signs with the company.
> 
> MJF is a good midcard heel aka the Miz, but he's really short. Being 5'9", he's below average height and he's not a spot heavy wrestler. He also looks like an average pleb you can meet in any random pub. You can't be an ugly random working class guy pretending to be rich and expect mainstream audiences to buy into that.
> 
> ...


Sup, Vince.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The guy complaining that they are not top guys dont ge tthe point.This is how you build up a new roster and properly showcase talent. They have plenty of guys that could be big stars and this is what is exciting to watch that slowly evolve.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Once they get more tag teams I want to see Penta moved to the mainevent. The guy is a star and he deserves that spot.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Once they get more tag teams I want to see Penta moved to the mainevent. The guy is a star and he deserves that spot.


Penta and Fenix both. Penta vs Mox and Fenix vs Omega are two feuds I need to see. Also both Lucha Bros in singles vs PAC eventually.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> The guy complaining that they are not top guys dont ge tthe point.This is how you build up a new roster and properly showcase talent. They have plenty of guys that could be big stars and this is what is exciting to watch that slowly evolve.


Exactly...It's about building up, presenting, and showcasing this talent. Obviously they're gonna be unknown and you can't expect them to be stars right off the bat.

Also...Shoulders? We're complaining about shoulders now? Shit like that is part of the reason why there's no "stars" today. People just nitpick every fucking detail about a wrestling. Jesus.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Also...Shoulders? We're complaining about shoulders now? Shit like that is part of the reason why there's no "stars" today. People just nitpick every fucking detail about a wrestling. Jesus.


The guy must absolutely love Adam Cole. :baybay


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Also who said MJF is 5’9”? Where did he get that info from? Everywhere I check I see 5’11”.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Roster shows a lot of promise and I look forward to their performances soon.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> The guy must absolutely love Adam Cole. :baybay


Nah he probably thinks he's a Vanilla Midget lmao.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

Not sure about by the time the weekly show stars up, but imagine a year, or two from now where the promotion has a core of Moxley, Omega, Jacob Fatu, Cain Velasquez(with AAA who is partners with AEW) Wardlow, Alexander Hammerstone, Pentagon, Cage, and Nick Aldis...Holy fuck this truly does have the potential to finally give wrestling the recognition it deserves.
And I'm sure the likes of Sasha Banks, Orton, Harper, The Revival, Gallows/Anderson, EC3, Killer Kross, Rusev/Lana, Scarlett Bordeaux, Scurll, Jeff Cobb, Eli Drake etc are bound to show up eventually too.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Austin theory is another big name


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Austin Theory is NXT bound - eventually.

Eli Drake debuted in ROH/NWA tonight so I guess he's out.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

My list: Sami Zayn dies on WWE and El Generico must reborn on AEW. Kevin Steen will second him. 
Bandido: He gave a great match on All In. The gate still open.
LAX: With Konnan, everywhere.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

There done on male side. Unless they can get CM Punk out of retirement. Or Anderson/Gallows become FA. Adding them or LAX is all i can see them doing. I can see them signing a few more woman though. But roster is near full on mens side for sure. When you consider they have one two hour show and need to split it with woman's singles and tag.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Guys like him are total jokes... its a new age. The fanbase has very different tastes but you can tell by his reference to WCW and picture of steiner as his avatar that this guy is stuck in the past.
> 
> What i dont understand is why people like him lurk threads about a promotion that they obviously wrote off already. Theres plenty of WCW and attitude era shit to fap to on the network


You still have a lot of neckbeard fat guys who live in their mothers basements who fap off to guys who are over 6ft 3 and have bulging muscles who think they are the only guys who draw and that "skinny flippy guys" are not stars. Plenty of them are still on here, anyone who has Attitude era or Scott Steiner pics are the worst offenders for this bullshit.

They lurk around cause they live in their mothers basements and have no friends and need some attention. Go figure lol.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*

I think they will sign an official roster sharing agreement with AAA, and Dragon Gate, allowing wrestlers to freely perform for all three companies, prior to the start of TV.

I think they will also sign a few more major names to help build up the roster's midcard, and give the young midcard talent someone to chase.

They could bring in Jack Swagger. He's getting a lot of buzz from his MMA win. They could try to work out some sort of deal with Bellator to allow him to work for AEW. He certainly would bring a lot to the in ring product with his technical ability. And with his MMA performances getting so much attention, having him on the roster could draw eyes to AEW. 

Then they could bring in Joey Ryan as a free agent. He is hugely popular, and making a special contract for him which would allow him to continue working the indies would be worth it just from the press they would get for signing him. 

The biggest thing they need to CM Punk. Make him the type of off WWE does for John Cena. It would be worth it just for the press it would create for the company..
$5,000,000 a year base salary, $500,000 per main event appearance, $250,000 per match appearance, $100,000 per appearance if he doesn't wrestle (commentary, guest referee, etc..., 10% of merch sales. And offer him some creative freedom for his matches. Let him do some of the booking.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

looper007 said:


> You still have a lot of neckbeard fat guys who live in their mothers basements who fap off to guys who are over 6ft 3 and have bulging muscles who think they are the only guys who draw and that "skinny flippy guys" are not stars. Plenty of them are still on here, anyone who has Attitude era or Scott Steiner pics are the worst offenders for this bullshit.
> 
> They lurk around cause they live in their mothers basements and have no friends and need some attention. Go figure lol.


Aww this just makes me sad for those poor people...


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Phee said:


> Chris Jericho shouldn't be wrestling. He needs to retire badly.


Why is that? He is in great shape for his age, and he adapts in his ring style of account for physical limitations as he grows older. Like the fact that he rarely every attempts sign flying moves, or even the lionsault anymore.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

If you say so.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Daggdag said:


> Why is that? He is in great shape for his age, and he adapts in his ring style of account for physical limitations as he grows older. Like the fact that he rarely every attempts sign flying moves, or even the lionsault anymore.


I mean his ring work is definitely his weakest aspect right now right? What's the last Jericho match that didn't let down somehow in the ring? Omega Jericho 1 maybe?

KO, AJ, Ambrose, this big long list of guys he's recently worked with and lots of inconsistent match quality.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

MontyCora said:


> I mean his ring work is definitely his weakest aspect right now right? What's the last Jericho match that didn't let down somehow in the ring? Omega Jericho 1 maybe?
> 
> KO, AJ, Ambrose, this big long list of guys he's recently worked with and lots of inconsistent match quality.


Jericho is 48 years old. He's gonna not look as good in the ring as someone whose 15-20 years younger than him. But for his age he's great in the ring. Better than a lot of people who are younger.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jericho is more a storyline wrestler now - give him the leeway and let him sell the match.  You're not getting OMGWORKRATE!!1! matches out of him anymore, but build up and in-ring storytelling will be top notch.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

One area that needs to be mentioned - injuries. Knock wood and all, but if any of the big names was lost to a major injury that is where their lack of depth would really be exposed. WWE just "next man up" plug and play somebody else in to whatever program was just blown up.

If any of the currently booked All Out two matches lost a man to injury the quick fix might be to make a Triple Threat out of the two matches with the remaining healthy wrestlers. A longer term fix would be to break up Lucha Bros into singles realm to flesh out the top of the card.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Austin Theory is NXT bound - eventually.
> 
> Eli Drake debuted in ROH/NWA tonight so I guess he's out.


To be fair, there was a time where Darby Allin was probably going to be NXT bound, but he decided to go to AEW. So maybe AEW can steal another prospect from WWE, though with Theory I'm sure NXT/WWE will try even harder this time to keep him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



THA_WRESTER said:


> Not sure about by the time the weekly show stars up, but imagine a year, or two from now where the promotion has a core of Moxley, Omega, Jacob Fatu, Cain Velasquez(with AAA who is partners with AEW) Wardlow, Alexander Hammerstone, Pentagon, Cage, and Nick Aldis...Holy fuck this truly does have the potential to finally give wrestling the recognition it deserves.
> And I'm sure the likes of Sasha Banks, Orton, Harper, The Revival, Gallows/Anderson, EC3, Killer Kross, Rusev/Lana, Scarlett Bordeaux, Scurll, Jeff Cobb, Eli Drake etc are bound to show up eventually too.


Cain would be a VERY interesting signing. Given he's been training and debuting with AAA and thus ring ready enough - AEW should absolutely bring him in for for the fact he mauled Brock Lesnar in the UFC. I think that would royally bother Vince that his Alpha MMA guy was finished via ref stoppage by the AEW MMA guy. 

Cain vs Omega, Cain vs Moxley, Cain vs Jericho could be money matches as well down the line. Maybe bring him in as Jericho's bodyguard or something initially to keep him relevant but mostly out of the ring in the US. He can continue to train and wrestle in AAA of course to get his ring experience up.



TD Stinger said:


> To be fair, there was a time where Darby Allin was probably going to be NXT bound, but he decided to go to AEW. So maybe AEW can steal another prospect from WWE, though with Theory I'm sure NXT/WWE will try even harder this time to keep him.


It's definitely weird what happened there. Allin always wrestled the NXT talent that was send down so wwe trusted him in-ring. Did WWE decide to pass on him? Maybe see him as too small ultimately or did they want rights to his gimmick or to strip him of it and thus he chose AEW? Evolve guys are under contract, but I can't imagine they'd block WWE from signing anybody. However I could see Gabe blocking other promotions from them until their contracts ran out and then tell WWE about the outside interest. In fact I think that is what happened with Riddle - other companies were sniffing around so Gabe ran to HHH and Riddle was signed.


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

Daggdag said:


> Why is that? He is in great shape for his age, and he adapts in his ring style of account for physical limitations as he grows older. Like the fact that he rarely every attempts sign flying moves, or even the lionsault anymore.


Because he's a fat slob with man boobs and he looks like shit.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Phee said:


> Because he's a fat slob with man boobs and he looks like shit.












If you consider this to be fat, you must not have paid attention in health class. Plus, the guy is 48 years old.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: By the time AEW debuts on TNT what roster additions will they have/should've made?*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cain would be a VERY interesting signing. Given he's been training and debuting with AAA and thus ring ready enough - AEW should absolutely bring him in for for the fact he mauled Brock Lesnar in the UFC. I think that would royally bother Vince that his Alpha MMA guy was finished via ref stoppage by the AEW MMA guy.
> 
> Cain vs Omega, Cain vs Moxley, Cain vs Jericho could be money matches as well down the line. Maybe bring him in as Jericho's bodyguard or something initially to keep him relevant but mostly out of the ring in the US. He can continue to train and wrestle in AAA of course to get his ring experience up.
> .


Yeah man forsure. And him showing up in AEW is bound to happen since they're partners with AAA and this will draw even more viewers to the promotion since he's a HUGE name coming from UFC and it'll bring some of that demographic over. I really hope the guy can go in the ring and out, because he will be that star attraction that AEW severely needs right now. No offense to the likes of Omega, Ambrose, Jericho, MJF, Rhodes, Hangman, and Pentagon. They just really need a big man with much name recognition.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I love how AAA and Cmll has low key dominated pro wrestling in the past three years. Look at everyone rosters. Mexico producing wrestlers at a high rate.


----------



## Phee (Apr 7, 2019)

Daggdag said:


> If you consider this to be fat, you must not have paid attention in health class. Plus, the guy is 48 years old.


That's fucking disgusting. Thanks for making me lose my appetite for dinner. The dude literally has blobs of fat hanging out of his tights. Yes, he's fat. The fucking Undertaker is in better shape than him FFS.

He's got the Ric Flair physique :mj4


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

USAUSA1 said:


> I love how AAA and Cmll has low key dominated pro wrestling in the past three years. Look at everyone rosters. Mexico producing wrestlers at a high rate.


And unlike WWE, AEW won't completely destroy the wrestlers reputaton.

I mean, look at Mistico/Sin Cara. He is considered one of the best Mexican in ring performers alive, and yet HHH, because he's a moron, decided to not give him any time to get used to wrestling on the left side. (In Lucha, wrestlers move from left to right in the ring, outside of Mexico, it's right to left). This through off his timing and it's what caused him to botch so much, because he had trouble with timing and distance because everything was reversed. WWE never gave him time to get used to it.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> To be fair, there was a time where Darby Allin was probably going to be NXT bound, but he decided to go to AEW. So maybe AEW can steal another prospect from WWE, though with Theory I'm sure NXT/WWE will try even harder this time to keep him.


I said this a few times until AEW probably settle into their TV shows and probably get 3 or 4 years under their belts I just don't see a lot of indie talent risking it with AEW even talent that aren't even in the top bracket. With NXT/WWE, they probably won't amount to much in NXT or the main roster or probably be lifers with NXT UK but they know WWE will be around and won't be going anywhere. Plus I think some talent's dreams are just been in WWE no matter where they end up.

I can see why Allin chose AEW, his size won't get him over with WWE and his style would be parred back by WWE management. He probably end up on 205. So I can understand someone like him thinking AEW would be better for his career.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Definitely looks like Gallows and Anderson re-signed with WWE given they were due up soon and now are getting a renewed push re-forming The Club with newly heeled AJ Styles.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Definitely looks like Gallows and Anderson re-signed with WWE given they were due up soon and now are getting a renewed push re-forming The Club with newly heeled AJ Styles.


Kind of a bummer from AEW’s perspective, but tbh their tag team division is already stacked.


----------



## CdnDestroyer#8 (Jul 2, 2019)

randy orton should be added their roster


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think Gallows and Anderson work better as a package deal with AJ and/or Balor (please give me that) but they could still fill something I would like to see AEW fill and that's a bigger, bruising tag team.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Definitely looks like Gallows and Anderson re-signed with WWE given they were due up soon and now are getting a renewed push re-forming The Club with newly heeled AJ Styles.


Do you think that's one of the reason's they turned AJ heel, to get them to sign a new contract. Maybe as a favor to AJ, he seems respected and probably to Balor as well. Plus Anderson and Gallows I have no doubt are loved by probably all the locker room. They just seem like fun loving guys. 

I think AEW tag division is fine for the next year at least.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I saw Randy Orton's name come up a few times as a possible defection from WWE to AEW. Do yall really think that's a possibility? He's always seemed like a WWE lifer to me but maybe there is something that I don't know. I'm here for it if that is indeed to be the case.

Also, I like Austin Theory a lot but I feel like he's on the fasttrack to NXT. He'd def be a great add to AEW and one to watch for in the future if he does leave EVOLVE and the WWE farm system for AEW.


----------

